# Choice of cameras for watch photography



## Phil18

Hello everyone,

Being in the process of launching a watch brand, I'm at the stage where I'm getting ready to do a photoshoot and need to purchase a camera. I've had some experience with photography and owned a dslr, but that was years ago. Taking pictures of watches in a controlled environment shouldn't require anything expensive, so I've been looking for used options up to +-$350. As my wife has been asking me for a "family camera", I'm trying to find something that would be good for her as well.

The options I'm seeing now in my approximate price range (both used) are as follows:

Olympus OM-D E-M5 MII: I like this one, because it's a mirrorless and should have good quality. It also has the high-res feature which allows it to take 40MP pictures, which MAY be useful in a watch shoot. But would it? If my pictures are meant for online, will 40MP look any sharper than 16MP? I would think not but I may be mistaken... It should also be easier to get good-looking bokeh than the G7X below.

On the other hand, it's quite a lot bigger than the G7X, especially with a lens attached, so I don't know if it can still be considered a "family camera"... My wife may be unhappy with a "big" camera.

Canon Powershot G7X MII: has great features and would make a wonderful family camera. But would it be good enough for a watch shoot? I do think so as again, the shoot is done under controlled, stationary conditions. The G7X supposedly also has decent bokeh, although I imagine it won't be as good as the E-M5...

So there you are. Any suggestions between these two? Or anything else in this price range that may fit the bill?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nippero

At that price range, I'm not sure there are many great options that will be better than the camera on a modern smartphone TBH...

Getting a mirrorless camera would be a good compromise since you can put on a smaller lens (the m4/3 platform has several nice "pancake" lenses) for walking about with the family, while still allowing you to put on a macro lens or something else for when you take watch pics in a stationary setup. Although I'm not sure how one of these fits your $350 price range? I can imagine some used bodies going for around that price, but you'd still have to buy a lens on top of it.

The advantages of DSLRs/MILCs (mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras) really come into play when you want to use different lenses, learn about processing RAW photos, and other post processing techniques (like focus stacking). If you'd rather not spend the time or money on these things, I really think sticking with a smartphone would be better in the long run as the camera would likely end up sitting unused in a closet.

I have a Sony A7c with a few lenses, and a Panasonic GM5 with a few lenses as well. To be honest, I don't use them nearly as much as I should or would like to.


----------



## Phil18

Nippero said:


> At that price range, I'm not sure there are many great options that will be better than the camera on a modern smartphone TBH...


Thanks for your reply. So this may come as a shock, but my wife and I have recently gotten rid of our smartphones and switched to "dumb phones" . We felt that our phones were causing us to not pay as much attention to our children as they deserve, so we decided that our family comes before smartphone convenience!

So now we need a camera


----------



## Thirdgenbird

There are some really nice lenses for not a lot of money in the m4/3 system. I havent used that specific camera, but I really enjoy using the E-M1.2. the Olympus would probably be my choice. It’s a pretty small family camera with the 17mm 1.8 attached.


----------



## Maviarab

Recently sold my DLSR too, if you can find one for your budget, grab the Olymus Tough TG-6.
Cracking little waterproof camera (GADA) with fantastic macro capability.


----------



## Phil18

Maviarab said:


> Recently sold my DLSR too, if you can find one for your budget, grab the Olymus Tough TG-6.
> Cracking little waterproof camera (GADA) with fantastic macro capability.


Hmm, definitely looking at the TG-6/TG-5 now, thanks for the reference! Have you ever taken any product type of photography with it?


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

i use a canon 5dm4 with a 100mm macro. or my samsung galaxy s20 which works well too


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

i like the canon out of the 2 above. reviews are better


----------



## Maviarab

Phil18 said:


> Hmm, definitely looking at the TG-6/TG-5 now, thanks for the reference! Have you ever taken any product type of photography with it?


Product photography no. Not done a whole lot with mine yet as only recetly aquired it, does pretty much do what I need it to do though for the money. so just recommended as seemed to fit your criteria.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Xiomi Mi10 Ultra for wrist shots.


----------



## munizfire

In that price range, you can get lucky and get a Nikon D5600 (got mine used with less than 500 shutter count + plus kit lens, in box and everything) for $400 at BH.

Also, you could check for used Canon T7i, or maybe save a little money and go Nikon 3500 or Canon T7

All are pretty decent for the money, and will take great pictures of your watches if you take some time to learn the basics of photographing watches, and DSLR basics as well.

Here are some examples:

Nikon D5600:

































Canon T7:









I have hundreds of great pictures that I have not yet uploaded anywhere; 90% of those pictures were taken with said cameras. I have taken a bunch of cellphone pics as well, but they RARELY (if ever) turn up as good as the DSLR ones.


Having said this, if you want a camera for the long run, you might want to invest a little bit more and get a mirrorless. That seems to be the new path going forward (if my D5600 broke now, I'd probably get a mirrorless)


----------



## Nippero

I agree with munizfire. If you can stretch your budget, a mirrorless system would be a good idea if you really plan on ditching smartphones and want many good options for photography.

Some shots with my Sony A7C:

With Sony G 90/2.8 Macro:

















With (a very cheap ~$200 and compact) Samyang 35/2.8:


----------



## munizfire

Nippero said:


> View attachment 16168156


omg... how was I not aware of the existence of this gorgeous thing???


----------



## gvairo1

Phil18 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Being in the process of launching a watch brand, I'm at the stage where I'm getting ready to do a photoshoot and need to purchase a camera. I've had some experience with photography and owned a dslr, but that was years ago. Taking pictures of watches in a controlled environment shouldn't require anything expensive, so I've been looking for used options up to +-$350. As my wife has been asking me for a "family camera", I'm trying to find something that would be good for her as well.
> 
> The options I'm seeing now in my approximate price range (both used) are as follows:
> 
> Olympus OM-D E-M5 MII: I like this one, because it's a mirrorless and should have good quality. It also has the high-res feature which allows it to take 40MP pictures, which MAY be useful in a watch shoot. But would it? If my pictures are meant for online, will 40MP look any sharper than 16MP? I would think not but I may be mistaken... It should also be easier to get good-looking bokeh than the G7X below.
> 
> On the other hand, it's quite a lot bigger than the G7X, especially with a lens attached, so I don't know if it can still be considered a "family camera"... My wife may be unhappy with a "big" camera.
> 
> Canon Powershot G7X MII: has great features and would make a wonderful family camera. But would it be good enough for a watch shoot? I do think so as again, the shoot is done under controlled, stationary conditions. The G7X supposedly also has decent bokeh, although I imagine it won't be as good as the E-M5...
> 
> So there you are. Any suggestions between these two? Or anything else in this price range that may fit the bill?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I’m a big fan of olympus m43 cameras. The omd‘s are really advanced for the price and with excellent lenses available. I started with a omd em1 and upgraded to the em2. The in camera focus stacking works brilliantly for watch photography (I don’t think the HiRes would make much of a difference for the photos viewed on a typical screen). I recommend the f2.8 60mm macro lens. Here’s an example photo of my 60th birthday present on an Erika’s original custom MN strap.


----------



## PolishX

Nikon D610 usually with Nikon 60mm AF-D Micro f 2.8 no issues with it I've had it on 4 different bodies works well


----------



## Thirdgenbird

gvairo1 said:


> I’m a big fan of olympus m43 cameras. The omd‘s are really advanced for the price and with excellent lenses available. I started with a omd em1 and upgraded to the em2. The in camera focus stacking works brilliantly for watch photography (I don’t think the HiRes would make much of a difference for the photos viewed on a typical screen). I recommend the f2.8 60mm macro lens. Here’s an example photo of my 60th birthday present on an Erika’s original custom MN strap.
> View attachment 16192865


nice.

I have debated selling my 75mm 1.8 and getting the 60 2.6. The 75mm is amazing, but less usef now that I’ve got a 40-150 Pro.


----------



## Phil18

Thank you all for your helpful comments. I ended up going with the G7X MII. I love the camera! It's definitely great for the family, and I've gotten some decent watch pictures too! Real closeups are a challenge, but all in all I think it's been good.








  








Agatime Ocean Collection




__
Phil18


__
12 mo ago












  








Ocean Bliss




__
Phil18


__
12 mo ago












  








Ocean Splash




__
Phil18


__
12 mo ago












  








Ocean Wave




__
Phil18


__
12 mo ago












  








Ocean Splash Closeup




__
Phil18


__
12 mo ago












  








Royal Earth




__
Phil18


__
12 mo ago












  








Bold Earth




__
Phil18


__
12 mo ago












  








Serene Earth




__
Phil18


__
12 mo ago












  








Back of watches




__
Phil18


__
12 mo ago


----------



## drw50

Phil18 said:


> Thank you all for your helpful comments. I ended up going with the G7X MII. I love the camera! It's definitely great for the family, and I've gotten some decent watch pictures too! Real closeups are a challenge, but all in all I think it's been good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agatime Ocean Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Splash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Splash Closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bold Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago


Some great looking watches there, hope they get produced


----------



## timestampaviator

Phil18 said:


> Thank you all for your helpful comments. I ended up going with the G7X MII. I love the camera! It's definitely great for the family, and I've gotten some decent watch pictures too! Real closeups are a challenge, but all in all I think it's been good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agatime Ocean Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Splash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Splash Closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bold Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serene Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Phil18
> 
> 
> __
> 12 mo ago



Great photos. Do you mind sharing the lighting setups? Still learning about photography.


----------

